# Salary to live decently in Cyprus for a family of two.



## taureanrules (Jul 7, 2018)

Hello, I am an indian working in Dubai for the last 5 years. Me and my wife are now well settled in Dubai and earn above the average. 
However, am planning to move to Cyprus with my wife for a better quality of life. Currently I have an job offer in hand in Kato Paphos for a monthly gross renumeration of EUR 3300. Is this good enough for a family of two?
My job location is near the harbour and hence will be looking for a 1 bedroom near there. Internet (8-10 Mbps) is absolutely essential for me. Will be looking to buy a car post 2-3 months of moving. Though that is not the priority now. 
I have searched everywhere on internet, but received no definite answers to whether EUR 3300 is good enough. 
All and every inputs will be helpful and appreciated.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Even with rent on a one bedroom apartment that wage will be ample for a good standard of living.


----------



## taureanrules (Jul 7, 2018)

Veronica said:


> Even with rent on a one bedroom apartment that wage will be ample for a good standard of living.


 thanks!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Paul john please do not jump on other members thread to ask questions which are not relevant to the thread.

please start a new thread or find a thread that is relevant to your questions.

Thank you


----------



## zzan2018 (Jul 23, 2018)

That is an exceptionally good salary for Cyprus and especially for Paphos - can rent a decent apartment and food is relatively well priced. However, if you have kids and will enrol them into the international school then of course the school fees will be a burden. May I ask, what industry is this in? Appreciate you are unable to name the employer!


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi taureanrules

I agree with Veronica, €3,300/month is a decent salary and more than adequate for a good standard of living in Cyprus.

I hope you have a decent employer.

Regards,


----------

